# Sopranos from the beginning on A&E Jan. 10



## MittenMom (Apr 7, 2006)

For those of you without HBO, A&E will be showing the Sopranos from the very first episode starting Jan. 10.

Beginning on Wednesday, January 10 at 9:00PM ET/PT, A&E will offer the most critically acclaimed drama on television, The Sopranos®. Starting with the first episode of season one, A&E will present the The Sopranos with back-to-back episodes every Wednesday at 9:00PM. This is your opportunity to see a series that has come to define excellence in programming from the very beginning.

You can go to the A&E website for more info (sorry I can't post url's yet)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

MittenMom said:


> For those of you without HBO, A&E will be showing the Sopranos from the very first episode starting Jan. 10.
> 
> Beginning on Wednesday, January 10 at 9:00PM ET/PT, A&E will offer the most critically acclaimed drama on television, The Sopranos®. Starting with the first episode of season one, A&E will present the The Sopranos with back-to-back episodes every Wednesday at 9:00PM. This is your opportunity to see a series that has come to define excellence in programming from the very beginning.
> 
> You can go to the A&E website for more info (sorry I can't post url's yet)


I wonder how badly cut up these will be.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Langree said:


> I wonder how badly cut up these will be.


And no HD  .


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Most episodes will end up running about 6 minutes after all the editing.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Is this going to be another hatchet job like when "Sex and the City" moved to TBS?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

My guess is that like _Sex and the City_, they filmed "broadcast safe" versions of certain scenes with syndication in mind.

With the show being on so long ago, and available on DVDs for years as well, the people it will appeal to are those who just sit in front of the TV and are content to eat whatever they are fed. So the target audience won't mind the sanitized version, they might even prefer it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MittenMom said:


> For those of you without HBO...


..rent the DVDs.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I gave up on Six Feet Under, too censored. I am an adult, I can stand a few F-bombs or nudity or whatever they cut out.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

What the heck happened to the Sopranos. I had it scheduled and in the ToDo list just fine. This morning my ToDo list shows no upcoming episodes.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

The guide data changed from 2 x 1hr shows to 1 x 2:11hr show.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. I don't know why the original SP I had created was invalidated. Re-creating it resolved the issue. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Can't imagine it being very entertaining to watch the Sopranos as censored as A&E must be doing to them in order to air them. I'd go the DVD route, myself.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

FYI, if you have a FRO ARWL for The Sopranos on HBO, it will still pick up these A&E episodes as the original airdates have changed (i.e., the Pilot episode has a 2007 OAD). Probably won't affect many people, but I thought I'd mention it.

EDIT: I'm told only the pilot episode has a new OAD, as it is a combined 2 episode "special".


----------

